# Honing Tecumseh 2 cycle



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I was given a 2005 Toro 16 in snowlite snowblower. The engine was fried. it's a 2 cycle Tecumseh HSK635-1723. I showed to a tech who said that beacuse the scoring was limited to just a couple spots, he thought that maybe it wasn't caused by improper fuel mix. (no oil). That maybe something had gotten into the combustion chamber. 

It had scoring on the cylinder and the piston was ruined. I have attempted to hone the cylinder and installed a new piston & ring set. I thought I did a fairly decent job of honing it, however I have not measured the diameter of the bore etc. 

I am only getting 60 lbs. of compression, could I have a problem with the compression release? I used a small 3 stone brake cylinder hone and a power drill. I did not replace any of the gaskets, on the head or the bottom plate but they seemed okay. It seems to hold the 60lbs but it won't start.

Any ideas...before I scrap it?

Spit


----------

